# Actimel



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hiya 

Im currently nine and half weeks pregnant and was wondering is it safe to have the little Actimel drinks in pregnancy?

Thanks 

nuunuufrufru


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

All I can find out is that there has been no studies carried out on pregnant women and the company reccommend that you see your gp first.  I think I would be inclined  to avoid it really as there is no guarantee that it is safe,

emilycaitlin  xx


----------

